# I pick a sound from a 3rd party omnisphere pack and it automatically refreshes to "All" every single time.



## ylaworld (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm a legit owner of Omnisphere and I've had this issue for as long as I've bought omnisphere (like half a year ago), but today I was fueled with the rage of a thousands suns at having to keep going back to a sound pack everytime I audition a sound. I had like a medically deranged fit. I think it might be the quarantine. So I decided to get some help... (for Omnisphere, not my mental state yet). 

When I audition a sound from a 3rd party omnisphere pack, it keeps resetting to the "All" category of my User directory.
Every. Single. Time.

Every. 

I have gone to the Omnisphere settings and turned off progressive loading, browser sync, and category sensitive attributes since I don't know what they mean and I thought it would help, lol. Didn't work. I tried to call them but it is past hours now.


Hope someone can help, thanks.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 3, 2020)

Updated to the latest edition? They changed the directory structure a few updates ago, it's annoying because now all the user libraries are separated from the Spectrasonics libraries with no way to change it that I'm aware of. My first guess would be the library you're using is more recent than the version of Spectrasonics. My second thought is who knows. If you're updated to the latest version you could check that your directory structure is in the proper order. Mine goes Spectrasonics --> STEAM --> Omnisphere --> Settings Library --> Patches --> all of my 3rd party libraries.


----------



## ylaworld (Apr 3, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Updated to the latest edition? They changed the directory structure a few updates ago, it's annoying because now all the user libraries are separated from the Spectrasonics libraries with no way to change it that I'm aware of. My first guess would be the library you're using is more recent than the version of Spectrasonics. My second thought is who knows. If you're updated to the latest version you could check that your directory structure is in the proper order. Mine goes Spectrasonics --> STEAM --> Omnisphere --> Settings Library --> Patches --> all of my 3rd party libraries.



Yes it's all updated. Nice suggestion though I appreciate you reaching out


----------

